# Fahrrad-Anhänger



## storchO (19. September 2004)

Hallo, mal wieder ein Konstruktive Frage,

weil ich ja noch nicht Auto fahren kann und darf, muss ich zu den Bike-Baustellen immer mit dem Radel fahren.
Deshalb hab ich mir überlegt ein ganz einfachen Änhänger zu bauen, damit ich und meine Leute auch Schaufeln, Wasserkästen, Ersatzteile, Musikanlage und Werkzeug transportieren können, will ich nun so nen Anhänger für mein Bike bauen, also das Grundkonzept ist so:

2 Meter lange und 1,50 Meter breite Ladefäche, zwei 26 Zoll Räder am Anhänger in der Mitte von den 2 Metern, welche mit alten Hollandradgabeln, die ich noch rumliegen habe, daranzuschweißen(müsste doch eigentlich halten, oder???), und die Verbindung zwischen Sattelstütze und Anhänger ist 1Meter lang und damit ich das auch Platzsparend abstellen kann muss ich die Stange abbauen können, weil ich den sonst auch nicht von meinem Schweißer zu mir nach Hause im Auto transportieren kann.
Achso der Boden und die Seitenwände wollte ich Holzbretter nehmen und die wie ein Lattenrost zusammen bauen.

Meint ihr das klappt von der Funktion alles, oder würdet ihr was an meinem Konzept verbessern???

Und wie würdet ihr den dann lackieren oder farblich behandeln, schwar lackieren, oder Natur lassen und nur lassieren oder mit etwas anderem, bin für alles offen, kann auch ganz ausgefallen sein.


----------



## Airborne (19. September 2004)

storcho schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Meter lange und 1,50 Meter breite Ladefäche




 da brachste aber auch ein 'mein Ding ist 5 Meter lang' Aukleber! Und Warntafeln, und eine Sondergenehmigung der Stadt zum befahren der Radwege und und und.

Mach mal 1m auf 70cm - das is schon groß für'n Fahrradanhänger!

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHT (19. September 2004)

...leih Dir 'mal einen Kinderanhänger aus, setze zwei mittelschwere Kinder (à 20kg) hinein und versuche das ganze ein paar Meter zu ziehen...Du wirst sehr schnell sehen, dass der Anhänger plus Zuladung eine Grenze von 50 bis 60kg nicht überschreiten darf, sonst wird's übel mit dem Treten   ... ausserdem zerreisst es Dir die Sattelstütze bei Deiner Konstruktion und wenn's leicht bergab geht, dann drückt der Anhänger so stark von hinten, dass Du fast über den Lenker gehst...


----------



## Supermarcelino (19. September 2004)

Hi! 
An deiner stelle würde ich warten bis du auto fahen kannst oder auf all diese sachen verzichten. dummer spruch ich weiß.

                  greetz Supermarcelino!


----------



## Marco Henke (19. September 2004)

Aber eins muss man dir lassen:
Auf sone bekloppte idee wär nichmal ich gekommen!



P.S. nich als beleidigung sehen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (19. September 2004)

Solch einen Anhänger kannst du nicht mal mit Leergewicht ziehen geschweigen denn mit Sand oder sonstwas drin. 

Guck mal auf dir Tür in deinem Raum und schätz mal wie viel 1m mal 70cm sind. Das ist absolute Oberklasse für einen Fahrradanhänger. Wenn du das Ding komplett mit Kram vollstopfst kannst du es nicht mit dem Rad vom Fleck bewegen. Aber okay mit der richtigen Übersetzung geht es vielleicht doch. Überleg mal wie viel Kram du damit transportien kannst. Vielleicht wären auch seitlich befestigtes Gurtband eine gute Idee zum befestigen der Schaufeln. Dann hast du einen 100x70x40cm großen Raum der wirtklcih für alles reichen würde (rechne mal aus wie viele 30x15x25 Wasserkisten sich damit transportieren lassen  ) (Edit: Es sind 24,8Periode)

Meine Idee wäre eine auseinandergebogene Hollandradgabel mit dem Schnellspanner (oder besser einer Inbusschnellspannachse) am HR zu befestigen. Dann ist das Gefährt wesentlcih weniger kippelig und das Kurven verhalten ändert sich von unfahrbar in unter größten Anstrengungen fahrbar. Allerdings brauchst du ein Gelenk am Ende der Gabel. 

Von allen Ideen war das bis jetzt deine Beste Storcho weiter so


----------



## storchO (19. September 2004)

KRATERGECKO schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Idee wäre eine auseinandergebogene Hollandradgabel mit dem Schnellspanner (oder besser einer Inbusschnellspannachse) am HR zu befestigen. Dann ist das Gefährt wesentlcih weniger kippelig und das Kurven verhalten ändert sich von unfahrbar in unter größten Anstrengungen fahrbar. Allerdings brauchst du ein Gelenk am Ende der Gabel.
> 
> Von allen Ideen war das bis jetzt deine Beste Storcho weiter so



Wie meinste das mit der Hollandradgabel, wie willste die biegen???

Also das soll meine bisher beste Idee gewesen sein, also ich hab noch viel in meiner Schublade, die so mal nebenbei gesagt 1 Meter lang ist.

Also wegen der Übersetzung habe ich noch ein altes MTB mit vorne 3 Kettenblättern und hinten 7 Ritzeln, oder ich nehme ein altes Herrenrad, was ich zu Hause habe, roll ich da mit 24" oder mit 26" Rädern leichter, weil zum Glück habe ich ja die Auswahl bei meinen 14 Fahrrädern.


----------



## storchO (24. September 2004)

Wie mach ich das mit nem Ständer, damit ich auch bei ner DH-Abfahrt hochklappen kann, könnt ihr mir bitte helfen,l weil ich den nächste Woche wahrscheinlich nachbaue!!!


----------



## MudGuard (24. September 2004)

Ladefläche 2 Meter lang und 1,50 Meter breit?
Das gibt dann etwa 1,70 Meter Gesamtbreite.

Wow.
Das Ding wäre dann etwa so breit wie ein PKW.

Ist das überhaupt zulässig?
Und selbst wenn, ist das überhaupt noch fahrbar? Nicht nur wegen des Gewichts, auch wegen der Gesamtlänge, des Lenkverhaltens usw.
Hast Du geplant, dem Ding ne Auflaufbremse zu verpassen? 


Vielleicht gibt Dir aber das ja noch ein paar Anregungen:
http://www.guelo46.de/index.html


----------



## storchO (24. September 2004)

Was meinste mit Gesamtbreite von 1,70m wenn der 1,50 Meter lang ist, wie verstehe ich dann die 1,70.

Ich will das ding ja auch nicht Immer fahren, weil ist halt nur, wenn ich mal was baue!!!


----------



## Onzilla (24. September 2004)

Die max. Breite ist festgelegt auf 1m !

Wenn Du dich nicht daran halten willst, was ist, wenn Du auf einem Weg einem anderen Radler/Kinderwagenschieber begegnest, und der Platz reicht nicht für Euch beide?

Denkst Du bei diesen Abmessungen auch an Beleuchtung, Reflektoren usw? Wenn Du mit diesem Teil einen Unfall produzierst oder jemanden verletzt, kann es sein, dass da sehr genau hingeschaut wird.

Anhänger mit Auflagepunkt am Sattel ist bei hohem Anhängegewicht nicht ohne!! 

Bei mehr als 20kg würde ich den Befestigungspunkt unbedingt niedriger halten, damit es Dich nicht aushebelt. Siehe z.B. "Weber-Kupplung".

Lies doch das hier mal durch:

http://www.polizei-bw.de/verkehr/fahrrad/index_anhaenger.htm

onzilla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storchO (24. September 2004)

Ok, dann muss ich aufpassen, hoffentlich sit hier kein Polizist oder, wenn ja soll er jetzt etwas sagen oder üfr immer Schweigen!!!

Ich will den Anhänger nicht beleuchten, weil ich nicht Nachts fahren will.

Aber wie meinst du das mit der Weberanhängerkupplung??? Die kenn ich nicht???


----------



## Onzilla (24. September 2004)

Weber-Kupplung:

Die Anhängerdeichsel wird dabei am Rad auf Achshöhe befestigt:

http://www.raddiscount.de/P03014.html

Onzilla


----------



## MudGuard (24. September 2004)

storcho schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinste mit Gesamtbreite von 1,70m wenn der 1,50 Meter lang ist, wie verstehe ich dann die 1,70.
> 
> Ich will das ding ja auch nicht Immer fahren, weil ist halt nur, wenn ich mal was baue!!!



Du schriebst im ersten Posting, daß Du eine Ladefläche von 2 Meter Länge und 1 Meter 50 Breite haben willst. Dazu kommt ja noch etwas Breite, da Du ja eine seitliche Begrenzung der Ladefläche hast und die Räder ja auch noch Platz brauchen. Dafür hab ich einfach mal 20cm angesetzt.


----------



## storchO (24. September 2004)

MudGuard schrieb:
			
		

> Du schriebst im ersten Posting, daß Du eine Ladefläche von 2 Meter Länge und 1 Meter 50 Breite haben willst. Dazu kommt ja noch etwas Breite, da Du ja eine seitliche Begrenzung der Ladefläche hast und die Räder ja auch noch Platz brauchen. Dafür hab ich einfach mal 20cm angesetzt.



Ja, ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, der soll komplett 1,50 Meter breit sein, aber sie Polizei ist mir in dem Fall egal, weil ich sowieso meist nicht auf öffentlichem Boden fahre, sondern nur auf Panzerstraßen und Feldwegen und Gehwegen und in der Innenstadt in der Füßgängerzone.
Ihr wisst schon wie ich es meine.

Die Anhängerkupplung istdoch ein bisschen Arg teuer oder???
Ich will ja nicht unnötig viel Geld ausgeben, halt nur für Material für Rahmen, Holzinnenausbau und die Farbe oder halt die Verkleidung.

Wie soll ich so eine Auflaufbremse selber Bauen???


----------



## Der ScHweDe (25. September 2004)

{war doppelt}


----------



## Der ScHweDe (25. September 2004)

Hey STORCHO
Jah nicht nicht schlecht  die Idee.

ABer wie das Teil da auf m  Bild aussieht könnte man da fast mit zur Love Parade ?!








Bei 2 einhalb Metern Länge must du das bei der Einen Achse auch schön ausbalancieren. Deshalb hier der Vorschlag , nen ein Achs / ein Rad Nachlauf Anhängsel. Zu der Länge und Breite solltes du dir vorher nen Kopf machen, was wirklich alles rein soll. Wenn du ein Generator mitnehmen willst, weil Ihr Abends Licht braucht und Musik aus ner grossen Boom-Box klingt besser als aus nem 6D radio, dazu ne Kiste Bier und 18 liter Wasser (1,5l PET sind gut),Schippe und Spaten, biste auch schon bei 60 Kilo. Aber bei 1,50 * 2,00 kannste neben den ganzen Zeugs auch noch ne Matraze legen.

Also, stabil und kompakt basteln bitte.
 Er wird trotzdem rieseig sein.

Hier ein Vorschlag .

mit einer Nabenbefestigung und nem 24" HR (Vorschlag)

vonner Seite (Skizze1)
der rote Strich ist ein Gelenk







von Oben(Skizze2)
Stimmt nicht alles überein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckazok (25. September 2004)

Schau her, vielleicht findest du da ein Paar Ideen.


----------



## Der ScHweDe (25. September 2004)

ckazok schrieb:
			
		

> Schau her, vielleicht findest du da ein Paar Ideen.



BLOSS NOCH GROESSER , BESSER UND BOESER oder so.


Da hab ichs bisschen angelehnt, sind aber auch sehr schön zu fahren.


@Storcho 
 Brauchste eigentlich ne federung ???
   für die Bremse hab ich mir schon was überlegt.


----------



## J-CooP (25. September 2004)

Ich fahre einen YAK und würde bei diesen Abmessungen nur davon abraten. Damit kommt man nie im leben losgefahren, wenn man über 100kg geladen hat. Bei 3 vollen Kästen Bier wurde die Sache schon sehr wacklig. Der Anhänger und vor allem der Rahmen des Fahrrads müssen da extrem steif sein.

Am besten wäre in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich eine Art großer Bollerwagen mit Schubkarrenrädern oder so.


----------



## Der ScHweDe (25. September 2004)

Solange seine Gabel ein Lock-Out hat und der HR genung Luft,dann könnte man noch ca 16 " er  "Stützräder" montieren . 



So , in etwa ....... am besten mit Niveau Ausgleich


----------



## storchO (25. September 2004)

Der ScHweDe schrieb:
			
		

> Solange seine Gabel ein Lock-Out hat und der HR genung Luft,dann könnte man noch ca 16 " er  "Stützräder" montieren .
> 
> 
> 
> So , in etwa ....... am besten mit Niveau Ausgleich



Also mein Bike werde ich dann immer mit 3Bar fahren, ist sowieso mein 2.HT Bike.
Eine Federung wollte ich eigenlich nicht, wegen dem Kurvenverhalten, da weiß ich nämlich nicht ob der Fahrradanhänger zur Seite umkippt???
Mit der Bremse wär eine super Idee, was hast du denn für eine Idee, kleiner Tipp, geb dir bei deinen nächsten Zeichnungen ein bisschen mehr Mühe  !!!

Und so einen Loveparadeanhänger für das Fahrrad gibt es bei uns schon welche, die haben einfach DDR-Handwagen genommen, den mit Sperrholz oder Plexiglas ausgelegt, der eine hat CD-Radio mit 1800Watt(3mal 35CMBassteller und 5mal Hochtöner) und dazu noch einen dicken Verstärker, 2 blaue Neonröhren für die Unterbodenbeleuchtung und Waschdüsen mit LED und das alles ist mit einer Autobatterie verbunden und der Innenraum dient als Getränkespender und manueller CD-Wechsler und er hat auch ein Nummernschild.
Der andere ist mit Riffelalublech und Plexiglas bestückt und 2 grüne Neonröhren für die Unterbodenbeleuchtung, und die eine Notbeleuchtung für den Innenraum des Hängers, und die Kippschalter leuchten auch, außerdem hat er noch einen Nebelscheinwerfer nach vorne, und hinten einen Plexiglasspoiler mit 2 flachen LED-Bremsleuchtenbrettern, war als dritte Bremsleuchte gedacht.

Aber ich will mit meinem ja nicht zur Loveparade, außerdem gibt es die doch garnicht mehr oder bin ich da falsch informiert???


----------



## Kayn (27. September 2004)

*LOOOL* ich glaub ich hab noch nie etwas wizigeres gesehn versuchst du ein Fahhrad LKW zu bauen oder was soll das sein mein gott ich krieg mich garnicht mehr ein vor lachen


----------



## storchO (28. September 2004)

So ich hab die Maße nochmal überdacht, also er wird nun wahrscheinlich 1,50Meter lang und 1Meter breit, ich deneke mal, es reicht, naja, weil ihr alle gesagt habt "So ein Scheiß, fährt sich wie ein LKW, so ein Wendekreis, was soll die Polizei dazu sagen und dann brauchst du noch dies und das" deswegen wird er halt so winzig.

Aber damit müsste ich doch Schaufeln,Wasserkästen, Rucksäcke und Kameras transportieren können oder???

Was meint ihr,was soll ich für eine Beleuchtung benutzen???


----------



## MudGuard (28. September 2004)

Probier doch einfach aus, ob der Platz reicht.

Markier eine Fläche in der Größe der gewünschten Ladefläche und pack das drauf, was Du auf den Anhänger packen willst.


----------



## Kayn (28. September 2004)

1,50 ist auch schon zeihmlich groß müsste aber klappen bei richtiger bauweise.
"halte uns nach dem laufenden" immer schön pics reinstellen, bin gespannt ob es was wird


----------



## El Papa (28. September 2004)

Moin,

ich hab auch mal einen Anhänger gebaut. Der war viel kleiner und richtig aus Vierkantprofilen zusammengeschweisst. Grösse ca. 1m x 50cm, so dass auf der Fläche 3 Kästen Wasser passen. Hab dann ab und zu mal 6 Kästen draufgeladen. Fuhr sich noch gut. Aber das Bremsen........! Mach den nicht zu Gross. Meine Anhänger hatte 10kg Lebendgewicht, was nicht viel ist. Deiner wird bei mindestens 25-30 liegen, wenn er nicht beim ersten Schlagloch mit Werkzeug drauf in die Brüche gehen soll. Übrigends sind viele PKW Anhänger schmäler! stell die Laufräder ein wenig nach aussen, damit wird die Stützbreite grösser, und die Lager bei Kurvenfahrten nicht so belastet.

Adele

Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storchO (28. September 2004)

@Kayn= Jo, werd ich machen, ich werde dann immer mal Bilder reinstellen, denk ich mal, aber ich hab nur ne analoge Kamera und deshalb denke ich, es wird dann alles an Bildern auf einmal kommen.
Aber ich kann ja dann immer schreiben, was gerade wie gemacht wird, kein Problem!!!

@El Papa=Also, der wird schon richtig stabil werden, das Gewicht ist an 2.Stelle, wichtiger ist die Stabiltät und dann kommt an 2.Stelle das Aussehen, weil es soll ja auch ein bisschen Show dabei sein    , aber nicht die Krassen Beispiele sie ich weiter oben genannt habe mit dem Radio und den Massen an Beleuchtung, weil es soll ja auch abwärts von befestigten Straßen gefahren werden und da ist der Zusatzt an Elektronik nur Fehl am Platz, weil die ja bestimmt durch die ganzen Erschütterungen irgendwann, früher oder später den Geist aufgeben wird.

Aber was meint ihr, nehm ich so richtig alt deutsches Holz und das dann schön lassieren im Stil von so alten Ski-Hütten in Bayern oder doch eher so eine Art Minimalismus, mit schlichten schwarzen Brettern???


----------



## storchO (28. September 2004)

@El Papa=Achso und hast du Fotos von deinem Eigenbau-Fahrradanhänger und könntest du mal einen Link angeben oder mir schicken, oder hier rein stellen, damit "Wir" mal von deinem Eigenbau-Fahrradanhänger eine Vorstellung bekommen!!! Und wie hast du das Problem mit der Eigenbau-Fahrradanhängerkupplung gelöst???


----------



## El Papa (29. September 2004)

Das mit den Fotos ist nicht so einfach, der Anhänger steht bei meinen Eltern in Deutschland. Ich wohne mittlerweile in Spanien. Wenn ihr etwas Geldud habt, werde ich meinen Bruder beauftragen von dem Ding ein paar Foots zu machen und mir zu mailen. Kann aber etwas dauern. Ich melde mich wieder.

hasta luego


P.S. das mit der Kupplung war einfach. "Damals", '93. ´Da gabs noch Kupplungen, die den PKW-Anhägerkupplungen ähnlich sind. Eine Kugel am Rad mit Befestigung an der Sattelstützenschraube (war ja damals alles aus bestem zöllich Rohr). Ein Blech (am Anhänger) mit Kugelform zum Draufhängen und sowas wie ein Finger der von oben das Blech vom Abheben gehindert hat. War vor vielen vielen Jahren ganz normal auf Deutschlands Strassen.


----------



## storchO (29. September 2004)

El Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Fotos ist nicht so einfach, der Anhänger steht bei meinen Eltern in Deutschland. Ich wohne mittlerweile in Spanien. Wenn ihr etwas Geldud habt, werde ich meinen Bruder beauftragen von dem Ding ein paar Foots zu machen und mir zu mailen. Kann aber etwas dauern. Ich melde mich wieder.
> 
> hasta luego
> 
> ...



In Spanien, naja ist dein Ding, aber mit Fotos von deinem Teil wäre ich super zufrieden, wäre echt toll wenn du das hinkriegst.

Und ich werde bestimmt auch die Art und Weise von der Anhängerkupplung benutzen.

Naja dann sag mal deinem Bruder wegen den Fotos bescheid.

Danke schon mal im Voraus, der storchO


----------



## Der ScHweDe (1. Oktober 2004)

Hey Storcho,

Biste schon am Schweissen , schrauben , laminieren oder doch nur am Löten ?!  

Lass mal die aktuellen Skizzen sehen.


Zur Bremse : nimm eine Normale Seilzug Bremse mit nem 4-Finger Hebel und einer durchgängigen Aussenhülle. Bastel einen Schnellspanner an den Hebel so dass de den auch schnell abgebaut bekommst. Wenn du nen zweirädrigen Hänger baust musst dess halt modifizieren.


Falls du noch nicht weiter gekommen bist, hier sind ein Paar Anregungen:


Hier ein Selbstbau
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hier das Original
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und gefedert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ein anderes gefedert


----------



## storchO (1. Oktober 2004)

Der ScHweDe schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Storcho,
> 
> Biste schon am Schweissen , schrauben , laminieren oder doch nur am Löten ?!
> 
> ...



Also Skizzen kommen bald wieder ein paar ich denk mal Montag oder Dienstad, weil ich dann erst Zeit habe    !!!

Wo kriegst du nur die super Bilder her???
Haste noch so sachen auf Lager, aber warum soll ich löten, es soll doch Stabil sein und 100Kilogramm und mehr aushalten.

Und mit Holzlaminieren meinste ich nehm normale Spanplatte und lass bei der Tischlerei bei mir mit Furnier beschichten aus Imitat oder wie meinste dies???

Also erst kommt hier die Skizze-
Dann dürft ihr darüber Diskutieren-
Dann wird es geschweißt-
Dann kommen reale Fotos vom nachdem Schweißen-
Dann sagt ihr mir oder ich euch, was als Einlage hineinkommt-
Und dann baue ich ihn komplett zusammen-
Und dann zeige ich ihn euch Komplett in der Garage und oder in Aktion!!!


----------



## auxtio (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab unseren alten "Lidl"- Kinderanhänger zum Lasten-Anhänger umgebaut.
Ähnliche Hänger werden immer wieder bei Aldi, Lidl oder unter den Markennamen Kiddy-Van oder Bluebird verkauft. Vorteile: Du hast alle schwierigen Teile wie Kupplung, Deichsel, Räder, Steckachsen usw. dabei und kannst diese jederzeit nachkaufen. Mit 4 Schauben kannst Du den kompletten Aufbau lösen. Wanne, Sitze, Gurte, Verdeck etc.. Dann 6mm Kunststoff-Patte aufgeschraubt. Fertig. Gewicht ca. 8kg (vorher ca. 14kg) Ladefläche ca. 60 x 80 cm, Breite ca. 75cm, Gespannlänge ca. 295cm. Ich bin in den letzten beiden Jahren mit dem Hänger ca. 1500km mit unseren Kindern in den Camping-Urlaub gefahren. Meine Empfehlung: ab 50kg Hänger-Gewicht bringt der Hänger dein Material, Dich und andere in Gefahr. Ausweichen, Haken schlagen, Bremsen - das alles fühlt sich dann merkwürdig anders im Sattel an!! Breiter als 75cm würd ich eh nicht gehen, du kommst in der Stadt oder auf Waldwegen durch kein Drängelgitter o.ä.. Ich überleg jetzt eh, mir einen Ein-Rad-Hänger zu bauen.

grüsse
auxtio


----------



## auxtio (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

noch was wichtiges:
Du solltest auf keinen Fall die Kupplung an der Sattelstütze oder Gepäckträger anbringen. Bei den hohen Gewichten reisst es Dir früher oder später die Stütze ab und außerdem hauts dich aus der ersten zügig angefahreren Kurve, in der der Hänger durch Schlagloch oder Stein seinen Kurs geringfügig ändert.

auxtio


----------



## storchO (3. Oktober 2004)

auxtio schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab unseren alten "Lidl"- Kinderanhänger zum Lasten-Anhänger umgebaut.
> Ähnliche Hänger werden immer wieder bei Aldi, Lidl oder unter den Markennamen Kiddy-Van oder Bluebird verkauft. Vorteile: Du hast alle schwierigen Teile wie Kupplung, Deichsel, Räder, Steckachsen usw. dabei und kannst diese jederzeit nachkaufen. Mit 4 Schauben kannst Du den kompletten Aufbau lösen. Wanne, Sitze, Gurte, Verdeck etc.. Dann 6mm Kunststoff-Patte aufgeschraubt. Fertig. Gewicht ca. 8kg (vorher ca. 14kg) Ladefläche ca. 60 x 80 cm, Breite ca. 75cm, Gespannlänge ca. 295cm. Ich bin in den letzten beiden Jahren mit dem Hänger ca. 1500km mit unseren Kindern in den Camping-Urlaub gefahren. Meine Empfehlung: ab 50kg Hänger-Gewicht bringt der Hänger dein Material, Dich und andere in Gefahr. Ausweichen, Haken schlagen, Bremsen - das alles fühlt sich dann merkwürdig anders im Sattel an!! Breiter als 75cm würd ich eh nicht gehen, du kommst in der Stadt oder auf Waldwegen durch kein Drängelgitter o.ä.. Ich überleg jetzt eh, mir einen Ein-Rad-Hänger zu bauen.
> ...



Und wieviel kostet der Anhänger, nur mal nur so interessehalber, ich baue den selber, weil ich steh so auf Selfmade-Zeug, und stabil muss es auch sein.

Kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem in den Thread stellen oder du schickst mir das Bild, OK???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auxtio (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuch das mal mit den Bildern.  

Die Hänger gabs vor kurzem bei Aldi für 99,--, schon mit Umbausatz zum Lastenanhänger, Reling und so. Außerdem waren das schon Alu-Rahmen, da ist bestimmt noch Gewicht drin. Bei ebay stehen die ständig unter den Markennamen die ich bereits gemailt habe.


----------



## storchO (3. Oktober 2004)

auxtio schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuch das mal mit den Bildern.
> 
> Die Hänger gabs vor kurzem bei Aldi für 99,--, schon mit Umbausatz zum Lastenanhänger, Reling und so. Außerdem waren das schon Alu-Rahmen, da ist bestimmt noch Gewicht drin. Bei ebay stehen die ständig unter den Markennamen die ich bereits gemailt habe.



Ein bisschen klein oder, kann du bitte mal messen, wie breit und lang der ist, wäre super nett, hast du mal einen Link, zu so einem Teil bei ebay oder so!!!


----------



## auxtio (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

die maße hatte ich Dir schon geschrieben, in meiner ersten Antwort. Ansonsten bitte bei ebay die Suchfunktion nutzen. Wenn Du "richtige Bilder" brauchst, um Einzelheiten wirklich beurteilen zu können, bitte ich um kurze mitteilung und Deine Email-Adresse. Dann kann ich Dir Bilder in 3MP Auflösung schicken. Auch vom Original-Kindertransport-Aufbau.

mfg auxtio


----------



## auxtio (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

jetzt hab ich das auch mit den Bildern geschafft.  
Jetzt kannst Du Deine Fragen fragen.  

mfg
auxtio


----------



## auxtio (4. Oktober 2004)

zwei hab ich noch.

auxtio


----------



## storchO (4. Oktober 2004)

Und wie schwer ist dein "Kleiner" ???
Also mir wäre das ein bisschen klein oder nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auxtio (4. Oktober 2004)

Pöbelmodus an  

Du solltest mal meine Antworten lesen :|hilft ungemein!

Pöbelmodus aus  

Ich würde Dir massiv von einem größerem Aufbau abraten. Die professionellen Einradanhänger sind alle kleiner!! Auf einen solchen Hänger (beide Bauarten) kannst Du alles packen, was z.b. 1 Erw. und 3 Kinder für 1 Woche Camping brauchen. Bei 4 Erwachsenen sicher für 2-3 Wochen. Die Fahrräder waren komplett leer. Grenze ist immer nur das Gewicht (und Papas Ausdauer). Auf meinen passen z.B. in einer Lage 3 Taschen Rack-Pack L von Ortlieb, die haben jeweils ca. 55 ltr. Volumen. Leg Dir einfach mal Gepäck oder ähnliche Lasten auf einen Raum von 60 x 80 x 50cm, was einem Inhalt von 240ltr. entspricht. Und anschließend alles auf die Waage. wie gesagt: Hänger ca. 8kg; Zuladung: 20kg: "let the sunshine..."; 30kg: jetzt nach 4 Stunden ohne Pause..."; 40 kg: "wenn wir oben sind, sagt der Papa bestimmt auch wieder was.." 45kg: oh Mist, Bordstein...Vorsicht-Ich kann nicht so bremsen...Bitte über den höchsten Punkt fahren-der Hänger...was knirscht hier so?...   Beliebig weiter, aber: mit vernünftiger Zuladungbis 30kg) Super angenehmes Fahrgefühl, freies Rad, freies Rad und auf`m Camping: hänger ab, mit dem Rad an den See, in die Stadt...

so ers mal so weit

auxtio


----------



## Der ScHweDe (10. Oktober 2004)

@ storcho

und projekt schon geschmissen?  

und wie kommste voran?


----------



## storchO (10. Oktober 2004)

Der ScHweDe schrieb:
			
		

> @ storcho
> 
> und projekt schon geschmissen?
> 
> und wie kommste voran?




Warum schon geschmissen, ich mach jetzt 2 Wochen Ferienarbeit damit ich das Material bezahlen kann und hab also erstmal, keine Zeit zum bauen, aber meine Pläne sind fast fertig ausgereift, du bekommst diese Woche noch eine Zeichnung di hat sich gesehen!!!


----------



## El Papa (14. November 2004)

Jetzt die Bilder von meiem Eigenbau, besser spät als nie. Der Anhäger ist nun ca. 10Jahre alt.


----------



## storchO (14. November 2004)

El Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt die Bilder von meiem Eigenbau, besser spät als nie. Der Anhäger ist nun ca. 10Jahre alt.



Sieht aber so geil aus, wie neu, schreib mal bitte deine Maße auf, also die vom Anhänger!!!


----------



## El Papa (15. November 2004)

Nimm die Masse bitte von den Bildern ab, ist ganau genug. Ich habe das mit einem 26"-Laufradsatz gemacht, damit die Ersatzteillage damals einfacher war. Heut würd ich den glaub ich aus 24" machen.

Wenn Du die genauen Masse brauchst, musst Du wieder warten. Bin wieder in Spanien und komme erst Ende Dezember dazu das Ding zu vermessen. Ich hatte das Glück einen Nachbarn zu haben, der Bauschlosser ist, inclusive kompletter Werkstatt. Dadurch war die Materialbeschaffung und Endverarbeitung (Schutzgasschweissen nach E-Heften, Verzinken) kein Problem. Maximal Beladen war meiner mal mit ca. 100kg. Beschleunigen und Bremsen war ne interessante Sache...... Ich habe mit dem Ding eine sehr vorausschauende Fahrweise gelernt.

El Papa


----------



## hans-albert (16. November 2004)

Hallo,

ja, und um schwere Hänger zu ziehen braucht es schwere Räder, schwere Gabeln, schwere Bremsen und schwere Fahrer mit schweren Waden   

Grüsse
"hans-albert"


----------



## hans-albert (17. November 2004)

Hi,
...hab den unnützen Hintergrund weg gemacht, damit man mehr vom Bild darstellen kann. Wie kann ich das Attachment ändern? Dann eben nochmal;-)

Grüsse
"hans-albert"


----------



## Pinkelpause (16. April 2006)

ich wüßte ja zu gerne, was hieraus geworden ist...


----------



## Bener (20. Dezember 2006)

Pinkelpause schrieb:


> ich wüßte ja zu gerne, was hieraus geworden ist...




...ich auch...
Sucht man harmlos nach Kinderanhängern und findet sowas!

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farang (7. Mai 2007)

ich hab ne alukiste im baumarkt gekauft und dazu eine 26zollgabel ein 20zoll laufrad........eine "kindertrailer" sattelstützenhalterung dazu und damit den OX1 kopiert!! ich liebe das fahren mit diesem anhänger und da geht fast alles zu transportieren!

mfg


----------



## Bener (7. Mai 2007)

*FOTOS*, aber pronto!

Und ne Kostenzusammenstellung!

Bener


----------



## farang (7. Mai 2007)

87,85 Euro und 4 Bier!!

http://www.arur.de/index.php?id=fahrrad-anhaenger-selber-bauen

mfg


----------



## Bentech (16. März 2008)

Die Aevon Anhänger von ein Holzfällerkunde:





Ben


----------



## farang (16. März 2008)

hallo leute

ich werde mal kurz nen update schreiben wie es bei mir gerade aussieht.......beim model 1 war alles gut nur die kupplung hat mir nicht so gefallen..........also nächstes verion kopiert (BßB).............hat bei meiner konstruktion etwas gewackelt ab 30Km/h..........also weiter überlegt..........model 3 hab ich sowas ähnliches wie beim AEVON als deichsel gebaut!! dazu nen gepäckträger mit schutzblech und 2 flaschenhalter dazu!! noch ein extra schutzblech!  zum abwechseln! ein paar zusätzliche zurösen!! momentan noch ein LED licht montiert........ne plastiktüte mit rücklicht zum einklemmen in den deckel!!
komplette kostruktion etwas kürzer als model 1!! 
als nächstes würde mich eine bessere beleuchtung intersieren........LED´s mit akku in der kiste..........dynamo..........solarzelle!??!?! mal sehen
die sache mit dem dynamo bin ich gerade am ausprobieren!!

mfg


----------



## farang (16. März 2008)

Bentech schrieb:


> Die Aevon Anhänger von ein Holzfällerkunde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schöner anhänger..........schöne arbeit.........viel arbeit kostet viel geld! und mir is er zu teuer!!

mfg


----------



## Bentech (24. März 2008)

Noch zu günstig für diese Qualität


----------



## farang (24. März 2008)

naja ohne das ie arbeit bezahlt wird werdet ihr den anhänger schon net verkaufen!! aber wenn er noch teurer wäre würde es wohl schwieriger werden ihn zu verkaufen!
aber da kenn i mie net aus!! er is ja schön aber mir zu teuer!

mfg


----------



## J-CooP (24. März 2008)

Habe meinem Bob einen neuen Hinterbau verpasst, so dass er jetzt dicke 26"er und schmale 28"er verträgt. So läuft er deutlich ruhiger. Das Konstrukt besteht aus zwei alten Stahlgabeln und etwas Messinglot. Anschließend bekam er eine Schicht schwarzes Pulver:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neorider77 (22. Mai 2008)

und so wird ein in vergessenheit geratener thread wiederbelebt


----------



## Bentech (25. Mai 2008)




----------



## Bener (25. Mai 2008)

@Bentech:
Sach mal, gibt es meh Informationen zu den flexiblen Solarzellen auf dem mittleren Hänger?

Bener


----------



## Bentech (25. Mai 2008)

Hello Bener,

Es ist ein Pannel von der Firma Uni-Solar (www.uni-solar.com). Es ist ein 10,3 Watt Pannel. Ich lade damit ein Aku (12V, 2,1Ah), mit ein "Home made" Regulator. Ich nutze es um mein Handy, GPS, Photoapparat.. zu laden.

Grüsse,

Ben


----------



## Bentech (13. Juni 2008)

Ein kleine Video  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bb5XcBnTww


----------



## daskleinefranz (19. Juli 2008)

moooin,

cooles video!

ein frage hätte ich nur zu diesem anhänger. 

was genau ist das für eine befestigungskupplung?!

kann man die auch einzeln irgendwo kaufen?

ich bin nämlich grad dabei teile für einen eigenbau zusammen zu suchen.

und man kann ja vieles selbst machen. nur eine kupplung für an die sattelstütze wollte ich dann doch nicht selbst machen. daher 
die frage/suche nach einer (bzw. dieser) sattelstangenkupplung.

oder kann man andere systeme empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farang (19. Juli 2008)

is schon nen lecker anhänger aber der preis is mir zuhoch! ich hab ne stahlhülse gedreht und da nen gelenk angeweisst und das is das gleich prinzip............das kunststoff teile is zwar leichter und auch der abrieb weniger aber wird von AEVON für 80 oder 90 euro einzeln verkauft!
ich wollt halt nen günstigen eigenbau der funktioniert! 

mfg


----------



## daskleinefranz (19. Juli 2008)

hi, 

hast du da vielleicht ein detailbild von?


----------



## farang (19. Juli 2008)

daskleinefranz schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hast du da vielleicht ein detailbild von?




ja klaro aber i bin net so fit im online stellen!! gib mir mailadresse und i schick dir ein paar bilder!!

mfg


----------



## Bentech (1. Oktober 2008)




----------



## hang-loose (20. Juli 2009)

@Bentech:

Wie sieht's denn mit 'ner 30-ger Sattelstütze (also genau 30.0!) aus?
Geht das dann überhaupt mit dem aevon - Hänger?


Gruß
hang-loose


----------



## Bentech (20. Juli 2009)

@ Hang-Loose:
Ja passt Problemlos mit 30.0mm.


----------



## Bentech (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich war letzte Woche in Frankreich, in Vercors mit meine Frau. Wir sind ein woche lang im Gelände mit Tandem + Anhänger gefahren... war genial! Siehe Bild:


----------



## hang-loose (17. Oktober 2009)

Bentech schrieb:


> Noch zu gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r diese QualitÃ¤t



Ah ja - wieso hat dann keiner geboten bei ebay auf euren STD120 - 
gerade 'mal eine Woche in Gebrauch; Volle Garantie; Startpreis
495â¬ statt Neupreis 795â¬?

*WomÃ¶glich ist der Preis doch zu hoch?* 

Schaut euch mal den HÃ¤nger Oxtail OX1 von 
http://www.oxtailbicycletrailers.com/bestellung.html an. Gerade einmal 195â¬ zzgl. 55,- Versand (aus
Portugal). Und dann hat dieser auch noch ein 20Zoll Laufrad, innovative Federung,
Beladung bis 70 kg, reperaturfreundlich aus Stahl, schnell zusammenklappbar, 
passt auf alle SattelstÃ¼tzendurchmesser (bei aevon jedes Mal 59â¬!!!!)...
Einzig die Kupplung sieht etw. selbstgebastelt aus - aber fÃ¼r diesen Preis will
man da auch nich an der kupplung herummeckern.


----------



## Bentech (17. Oktober 2009)

An hang-loose:
... ein bissen wie ein Vergleich zwischen ein BMW und ein Dacia ... und ohne die 2 zu sehen und zu probieren... es ist lustig


----------



## hang-loose (17. Oktober 2009)

Bentech schrieb:


> An hang-loose:
> ... ein bissen wie ein Vergleich zwischen ein BMW und ein Dacia ... und ohne die 2 zu sehen und zu probieren... es ist lustig



Wo kann man denn überall eure 'BMW's sehen bzw. Probefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hang-loose (17. Oktober 2009)

@ Bentech: Schade - jetzt warst noch ein weilchen Online und hast Dir mein Profil angeschaut, da hättest auch nochmal antworten können, wo man die Hänger zur Probe fahren kann.

Ich find's auch suboptimal, über 'was zu reden, was man nicht selbst ausprobiert hat. Deshalb würde ich auch einen BMW probefahren, wenn ich wissen wollte, wie der ist. Autos im oberen Preissegment kann man auch überall probefahren - wie sieht's mit Trailern im obersten Preissegment aus???


----------



## Bentech (17. Oktober 2009)

@ hang-loose:
Hier kannst du die Händler-Liste finden. Ein Händler ist nicht so weit von dir. Du kannst auch immer uns besuchen und alles testen was du willst, wie viele Deutsche Kunden schon gemacht haben. 

Sorry dass ich nicht immer sofort antworten kann...

Grüss,

Ben


----------



## hatze (31. März 2010)

Hi Leute

hat von euch jemand eine Bremse? Mein Anhänger ist leer schon 30kg schwer nach umbau zuerst hatte er 40kg ich brauche umbedinkt eine bremse sonst kann ich nicht viel auflegen


----------



## Bentech (31. März 2010)

Servus,
Einen Anhänger zu bremsen ist ein schwierige Sache! Auf einen Einradanhänger funktionniert es kaum. Es geht aber wahrscheinlich besser auf einen 2 Räder-Anhänger, weil das Gewicht direkt über die Räder steht. Du muß aber aufpassen, dass die Kraft rechts und links gleich ist... schwierig!
Grüsse,
Ben


----------



## hatze (31. März 2010)

ja es ist ein zweiradanhänger mit hochdeichsel ich hatte schon eine idee und zwar wollte ich eine alustange auf die räder drücken lassen, die über zwei seilzüge mit der fahrradbremse verbunden ist so dass man mit der fahrradbremse gleichzeitig auch den anhänger bremsen kann


----------



## Bentech (31. März 2010)

huummm... ich weiß nicht ob es so sehr sicher ist ;-).


----------



## hatze (2. April 2010)

Ich  bräuchte nur noch eine idee, wie ich die bremse vom anhänger mit der bremse des fahrrades verbinde


----------



## hatze (2. April 2010)

hat von euch jemand eine idee für eine federung für meinen anhänger?


----------



## scuby-doo (19. April 2010)

hey!

ich überlege auch gerade eine bremse für meinen anhänger zu bauen. ich bin grade erst mit dem grundbau fertig. nun hab ich befestigungen also die bremssockel für die bremsen angeschweisst. da kommen dann 2 v brakes dran. evtl kann ich in einigen tagen mehr berichten. ich möchte eigentlich eher eine einstellbare auflaufbremse bauen, denke das wird auch irgendwie funktionieren.

viele grüße 

Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scuby-doo (25. April 2010)

So, ich wollte nur eben meine Umsetzung der Bremse zeigen. Ich habe eine Auflaufbremse wie am Autoanhänger gebaut. Durch eine Federsattelstütze in der Deichsel kann der Anhänger auflaufen und durch seine Druckkraft die Bremsen auslösen. Der Federhärte kann ich von Aussen an dem Drehknof regulieren. So stelle ich die Feder weich, wenn ich z.B. mit wenig Beladung fahre und wenn ich viel mitnehme, dann härter. Es sind 2 V-Brakes verbaut die durch eine Zugaufteilung mit einem Zug betätigt werden.

Hier sind die Fotos vom fast fertigen Anhänger:

Klick


----------



## Aragonion (15. Februar 2011)

Gefällt Mir.
Würd Ich auch gern am Hänger haben so einen Auflaufbremse aber in Vollhydraulischer Ausführung und dann für die Tiefdeichsel halt und es muss sich damit Rückwärts fahren respektive schieben lassen.


----------

